# 2006 Altima 3.5 - Diag. Code C1114



## george919 (Mar 21, 2014)

Today I replaced the front brakes & rotors at pep boys. After driving approx. 5 miles the ABS light came on, and parts of the cars electrical system (Power windows, wipers, lights, AC, turn signals…) stopped working. Went back to pep boys, they looked and checked all the abs sensors and all was fine. They pulled a code C1114 “main relay” and the tech had all sorts of schematics from their system but could not find the problem. I told the tech’s it sounded like a short somewhere. After 2 hours of them probing and checking things, nothing. They recommended to go to a shop specializing in electrical or to go to the dealer.

The last time today, I jammed the brakes real good and things started working again, then a few minutes later the same problem. Any ideas on this? Is this an expensive fix? Thanks.


----------



## george919 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Update: Body Control Module (BCM)?*

Spent the morning at the dealer. After they investigated the problem for several hours they told me they could not find the problem and the next time components fail to come immediately in. lol Now, they told me that they drove the car for several miles and nothing. As soon as I get in the car and drive 20 seconds down the road... boom! Everything stopped working along with the ABS light coming on. So, I turned around and service dept looked again. They said they have never seen an issue like this. I don't think they drove the car as they said. Anyways....

They suspect something is wrong with an IPDM module or the Body control module. All the systems failing ties into the Body Control Module (BCM). $500 for the BCM + approx 250 labor. They want to "start" here, but they still do not know if this will fix the electrical shorting. Does this sound right? Spend almost 1G and still not sure if this is the problem?


----------

